# Toilet seat in crooked position



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I recently bought a condo. Since the toilet seat was damaged and also in a crooked position (about 1" more on the left side, but 1" short on the right side), I bought a new toilet seat to replace it.

After I installed the new toilet seat, I found it is still in a similar crooked position. See attached photos.

After examination, I've found that the two anchors (holes) to connect the seat are not in a symmetric position. The left one is closer to the water tank compared to the right one.

I contacted the manuafaturer of the toilet, Crane Plumbing. They told me since I was not the originial purchaser of the toilet, there is not warranty coverage for this toilet.

What are my options without reinstalling a new toilet?


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Loosen nuts. Adjust seat,tighten nuts while holding seat in place.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

flhtcu said:


> Loosen nuts. Adjust seat,tighten nuts while holding seat in place.


Will try what you suggest.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

flhtcu said:


> Loosen nuts. Adjust seat,tighten nuts while holding seat in place.


When I re-positioned the seat and tightened the nuts, the left nut split the plastic parts, causing the cap unable to close. As a result, the seat lid won't close. See photos. 

I'm also concerned that screwing the nuts all the way in may damage the plastic parts (because they would split apart).


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Any big box store has replacement plastic parts. Redo it but don't OVERTIGHTEN.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I moved thread to plumbing.
What you have is a cheap plastic seat. Best to replace it with a good quality wood one from a company like Bemis or Church.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

TheEplumber said:


> I moved thread to plumbing.
> What you have is a cheap plastic seat. Best to replace it with a good quality wood one from a company like Bemis or Church.


The seat I got is Kohler brand. Cost me about $42. 

Will a wood one allow me to adjust the angle of the seat (without breaking anything)?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Any big box store has replacement plastic parts. Redo it but don't OVERTIGHTEN.


I may not know how to replace the plastic parts even if I get the right parts.


----------



## BlackTiger (Oct 11, 2014)

Many of the toilet seats that I've seen come with two sets of metal washers. One set with center holes and one with offset holes. You may be able to take up the difference in your out of place holes by using the offset washer on one side and the centered washer on the other. Or if it's really bad, use the offset washers on both side opposite of each other.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I could build you a crooked wooden seat to match the crooked holes, but OH My, if you thought plumbers were expensive you should see the bill for one of those little fellers. My wife is still paying for this one 9 years later.:laughing:


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

HomeLearner said:


> When I re-positioned the seat and tightened the nuts, the left nut split the plastic parts, causing the cap unable to close. As a result, the seat lid won't close. See photos.
> 
> I'm also concerned that screwing the nuts all the way in may damage the plastic parts (because they would split apart).


It looks like you have one of those no slam toilet seats, they are designed for a quick disconnect. It's made so you can slide the toilet seat right out for easy cleaning then slide it back in. They do cost about 40-50 dollars. They been on the market for awhile now, you either love them or you don't. Good for families with little ones, etc.

It may not be broken, just back off the bolts a little, re-adjust seat so it's even, tighten back down snug, do not overtightened. It's design to slip in and out of place without removing the bolts for easy cleaning. 

As e plumber suggested, you may want to opt for a good typical toilet seat if that one is broken. Just a suggestion.


----------



## karin els (Oct 27, 2014)

From the pics you posted, Home learner, the plus sign on the black tab at the mounting bolt tells me there is an adjustment capability with that particular seat. Even though I have not seen that exact style myself, I would take the seat off and just play with it like I would trying to put a jigsaw puzzle together. See if and how many diff ways to configure the components to make it fit. Like I said though, thats just a guess.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

BlackTiger said:


> Many of the toilet seats that I've seen come with two sets of metal washers. One set with center holes and one with offset holes. You may be able to take up the difference in your out of place holes by using the offset washer on one side and the centered washer on the other. Or if it's really bad, use the offset washers on both side opposite of each other.


I do not see two sets of holes that come with the seat.


----------



## karin els (Oct 27, 2014)

Are the nuts on the bottom holding the seat on right? Most have a beveld side and then a flat side with a leg off to the side to catch the side of the bowl when tightening. I would make sure the beveled side is up as to help center the seat in the holes.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

karin els said:


> Are the nuts on the bottom holding the seat on right? Most have a beveld side and then a flat side with a leg off to the side to catch the side of the bowl when tightening. I would make sure the beveled side is up as to help center the seat in the holes.


The left and the right side seem identical. See photos.


----------



## shan1289 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have this exact same problem, with a Crane toilet where the bolt holes aren't aligned properly. Did anyone figure out a fix for this? Thanks!


----------



## karin els (Oct 27, 2014)

Kinda seems that crane might have an issue. I would recommend contacting Crane and explaining the problem. They may have the answer, or even offer to send a new bowl if they had an issue during production.:smile:


----------



## shan1289 (Jun 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, I did call Crane and they told me that since the toilet was here when I moved in (in the last year) and I don't have a receipt, they have no way of knowing whether it's still in warranty or not. So it looks like I'm stuck looking for a DIY way of fixing this. Frustrating they can't just line up the holes properly!


----------



## conwatts (May 14, 2021)

BlackTiger said:


> Many of the toilet seats that I've seen come with two sets of metal washers. One set with center holes and one with offset holes. You may be able to take up the difference in your out of place holes by using the offset washer on one side and the centered washer on the other. Or if it's really bad, use the offset washers on both side opposite of each other.


just adding to this as i had a similar problem. i used an offset washer solution—found some rubber offset washers (in the plumbing/toilet repair section) that pressed into the existing holes and essentially “moved” them into the proper position. tightened the hinges into the new holes and no more issue.


----------



## laplansk (Dec 15, 2021)

HomeLearner said:


> I recently bought a condo. Since the toilet seat was damaged and also in a crooked position (about 1" more on the left side, but 1" short on the right side), I bought a new toilet seat to replace it.
> 
> After I installed the new toilet seat, I found it is still in a similar crooked position. See attached photos.
> 
> ...


Hi @HomeLearner,

I just ran into the same issue and from the pictures you posted, it looks like we have the same seat. I realized that both of the black plastic brackets need to be oriented with the ‘plus’ symbol facing away from the tank. If you look closely, they indicate this with the word “up” on the end opposite the plus sign. In your picture, it looks like they Are oriented incorrectly. Turn that guy 180 degrees so that the “up” end is closer to the bowl and I think your troubles will be over.

Cheers


----------



## SusanKay (11 mo ago)

laplansk said:


> Hi @HomeLearner,
> 
> I just ran into the same issue and from the pictures you posted, it looks like we have the same seat. I realized that both of the black plastic brackets need to be oriented with the ‘plus’ symbol facing away from the tank. If you look closely, they indicate this with the word “up” on the end opposite the plus sign. In your picture, it looks like they Are oriented incorrectly. Turn that guy 180 degrees so that the “up” end is closer to the bowl and I think your troubles will be over.
> 
> Cheers


It worked! I had to change the left one so that the plus symbol was facing away from the tank. Thank you!


----------

